# Thick black leather!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well the strap is anyway. Recently arrived and fitted after being bought off the Seiko & Citizen Trading Forum. Fits my SKX007 (with a 7002 dial) a treat. The whole transaction was utterly painless, the strap itself is very well made and, at 3mm thick, it's thick like a very thick thing! Excellent stuff indeed.

Hopefully the piccie turns out ok.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That's nice.

I'm envisiging my Bill Yao on one now. Mmmm...........


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Paul

That would be a great combination indeed. I'd be happy to fit it for you.

See you soon, how about this weekend?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Watch out next week for the new RLT Flieger straps.

3mm Thick high quality open ended leather hand made straps with screw rivits.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds good Roy I look forward to them.

What colours are they going to be in?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

..........and will they fit my BY Seiko?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

What widths?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

They will be available in black and brown. 18, 20 , 22 and 24mm.

I have been trying to do these for over a year now and have finally found a company to make the screws for me so they should be ready next week.

These will be exclusive to me and will even have "RLT Flieger" embossed on the back, if all goes as planned.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Excellent news, Roy - you'll sell shed loads of 'em









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here a teaser,

Remember that these are totaly British made except for the heavy steel buckle. The 22 and 24mm will have two screw studs at each side.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That looks excellent Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy, I hope so, I have spent a few grand on this project.

Thank you Cammy.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Will these be fitted as standard to the RLT watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Of course, would I give you anything but the best.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I want my RLT watch NOW


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

Very nice Roy, will they fit a 7.5 - 8 inch wrist?

Thanks

Peter.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes they will.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Will they be available in Pink ?

Eric


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think that these straps will be excellent indeed. I feel a spend coming on














!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

USPaul,not meaning to sound aggravating but why on earth would you want to fit a leather strap to a diver? They get all stinky and deteriorate quite rapidly with getting wet.

If I use straps for divers, I use the rubber/ kevlar ones that Roy stocks.

Peter


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Peter

There's no reason why I shouldn't fit a leather strap to a diver is there? I dare say the leather will eventually become a bit smelly, but I was a bit sick of the Rhino strap that was already fitted. I don't like most rubber straps, the Oris style ones are fine, but don't come in 22mm, and the original Seiko ones are vile devices in my opinion! I never try and go out of my way to get any of my watches wet (even my divers, which I remove even if it's only for washing the dishes) so getting the strap wet, hopefully, will not be too much of an issue. This strap is exceptionally well made and different from the straps fitted to my other watches. I'll be buying one of Roys new leather straps too.

cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it would look good too Paul.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I saw Paul's Seiko & strap today I tried it on. It was the widest strap i've seen, but was great.


----------



## ulro (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy

The Flieger strap looks very interesting. Are the tapered or straight? The one in the picture look straight but it is difficult to be sure from the small picture.

What kind of price are they?

Thanks

// Ulro


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

More will be posted when they are ready.


----------

